# LOGAN LATHE 11" x 36" , #1927 , Philadelphia Pa. Bucks cty. $1,250.00



## Silverbullet (Apr 21, 2018)

Full cabinet chucks, tooling 
#6556427216


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Janderso (Apr 21, 2018)

Seems like a deal to me, especially with all the tooling.


----------



## Bamban (Apr 21, 2018)

That is an interesting alternative to a flat belt - dual link belt


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 21, 2018)

Bamban said:


> That is an interesting alternative to a flat belt - dual link belt


That's original dual vee belt , it's a newer model logan then the flatbelt like mine. And the off the back pulley system. Should be a great machine for that money.


----------

